# Our Beautiful Girl - Gracie



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Gracie, what a beautiful girl. 

Godspeed sweet girl


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry to hear of the loss of your beautiful Gracie.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl!


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Sorry to hear about Gracie. She is beautiful may she rest in peace at the rainbow bridge. Thoughts are with you it is never easy.


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was beautiful!


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

Beautiful girl, so sorry for your loss


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gracie*

I added Gracie to the Rainbow Bridge List. I am so sorry.
My Smooch and Snobear will take care of her.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-12.html#post6038330


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

So so sorry for your loss of Gracie. I know how terrible it is. Wishing you much comfort in a time of sorrow. Have fun at the bridge Gracie!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. Cherish your memories and let those memories help you thru this difficult time.


----------



## DogOwner (Jul 30, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. Gracie was a lovely girl! I am sure she knew how much she was loved by her family.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for the loss of your special Gracie. Run free sweet girl.


----------

